# Tying the Tarpon Toad



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Been following these guys (G&G) since they started, lots of great info comes out of their blog and they also have a FB page. Thought I'd share a recent post of theirs w/y'all hope it will open! http://www.ginkandgasoline.com/gink-gasoline-fly-patterns/gary-merriman-ties-the-tarpon-toad/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good vid. If you modify the Toad slightly with a longer tail and a heavy marabou collar, it makes a great cobia fly as well


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I always liked this version better with the rabbit strip tail and marabou collar. Some people tie it the other way around, and it just looks stubby to me that way. Mine are usually exactly like this video, but I add a loop of heavy mono under the tail to keep it from getting squirrelled up. I didn't think a few parachute wraps would do it, but he has been around longer than I have!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

timeflies said:


> I didn't think a few parachute wraps would do it, but he has been around longer than I have!


He's not only been around longer, that is his fly (originator).

I thought the same thing  and no glue, I'm thinking that is a 1 fish fly when it comes to Tarpon, although I've never thrown at one, most Tarpon chaser aren't worried about the cost of a fly :no:


----------

